# Laboratorio de Ciencia electronica



## banistelrroy (May 2, 2009)

hola a todos me estoy inicando en el mundo de laa elctronica y me han recomendado este *Laboratorio de Ciencia
Electrónica Mr. Electrónico *
 libro si alguien me pudiera ayudar de como descargarlo porfavor me seria de gran ayuda 
esta es la imagen del libro


----------



## electrodan (May 2, 2009)

No es un libro, mas bien parece un kit.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

hola , si es un kit, lo provee Electronica y Servicio de mexico , saludos


----------



## banistelrroy (May 2, 2009)

hola pilar cuesta sabes como obtener ese libro o si se puede descargar de internet.....


----------



## fernandob (May 2, 2009)

a mi me parece una caja de galletitas consorpresa


----------



## Fortivo (May 2, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> a mi me parece una caja de galletitas consorpresa



jajajajajaj


----------



## electrodan (May 3, 2009)

banistelrroy dijo:
			
		

> hola pilar cuesta sabes como obtener ese libro o si se puede descargar de internet.....


Que no es un libro! Es una cajita donde te vienen unos componentes que podes armar según lo que te diga el folletito que trae.


----------



## unleased! (May 3, 2009)

Fortivo dijo:
			
		

> fernandob dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Y de regalo un transistor en su interior!     Vendrá uno distinto por caja para hacer colección?


----------



## Fortivo (May 3, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Fortivo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jajajajaj que bueno jajaja tipo sello de matutano D, bueno en serio es una caja que trae componentes electronicos para ir practicando y cojiendole el gustillo a la electronica 

un saludo


----------



## banistelrroy (May 3, 2009)

bueno chicos me van ayudar o no


----------



## fernandob (May 3, 2009)

por lo que vi en la web solo hay anuncios de ventas.

tendria que caer aqui en el foro alguien que lo tenga, pero no te tienes que hacr  mucho drama al respecto.
con conseguir solo los temas, o que circuitos contiene listo, los haces tu , en este foro y en otros hay mucha teoria y circuitos sencillos para i r empezando , no es nada diferente a el kit.

ese kit puede ser mas "comodo " para el principiante pero no difiere en nada como dije a ir sacando las csoas de aqui.

circuitos con solo un par de transistores, 
circuitos con el 555
que son lso componentes.

es mas, te dire que es mejor ser un pillo que busca que un comodo que compra el kit.
por que el pillo que busca ira a las casas de electronica a comprar los componentes y asi ira perdiendo el miedo a ir a la tienda a pedir las cosas, veras en las vitrinas cosas que te despertaran la curiosidad y demas.

asi que , como te digo, en la web tienes ese tipo de kits y un monton de gente que te ayuda (foros).

eso si, te pierdes la galleta o la sorpresa de la caja


----------



## Chico3001 (May 3, 2009)

El libro no creo que lo puedas descargar.... pero al igual que fernandob creo que es mas bonito ir consiguiendo las piezas, un protoboard y ponerse a armar uno mismo los experimentos preguntando en el foro....


----------



## banistelrroy (May 3, 2009)

bueno fernandob en si ese kit me recomendaron en si yo conosco un poco de electronica digamos que ya hhice unos cuantos circuitos como contadores relojes aamplificador sumadores claro todos ellos en dentro de la materia en la universidad pero un amigo me dijo que lo obtuviera pense encontrar cosas nuevas pero como dices que no es nada nuevo bueno gracias por la imformacion fernando


----------



## banistelrroy (May 3, 2009)

chicos colge un tema en el foro aver si me ayudan


----------



## electrodan (May 3, 2009)

Un tema sobre que?
Si ya armaste todos esos circuitos dudo que en la caja haya algo que no conozcas. Pero eso no quita el hecho de que armar los circuitos de la cajita es divertido...


----------



## banistelrroy (May 4, 2009)

electrodan ma sobre pulsos de la red alterna para contadores consta que de los 220 voltios que hay en mi paiz peru y la frecuencia es 60hz me dijieron que podia ibtener un herz quiero ideas de como hacerlo en un momento pense en usar un trasfor de 220v - 12v y luego rectificar solo media onda tendria algo de 60 ondas por segundo osea tendria todo el ciclo positvo rectificado y son la veces las ual los podriaa usar como pulsos bueno en si eso es lo q pense rapidamente pero no se como hacerlo alvez no voy por buen camino....haver si me ayudan


----------



## electrodan (May 4, 2009)

Decime donde pusiste el tema y quizás te pueda ayudar.


----------



## banistelrroy (May 4, 2009)

aver ubicate en inicio y en la lado derecho esta la pestaña de discusiones recientes........aver si me ayudas el tema es pulsos de red para contadores


----------



## cevollin (May 4, 2009)

pues yo te recomendaria pues los libros de electronica basica 1 2 3 4 de mac graw hill y sobre todo 
investigar en la web y en este maravilloso foro


----------



## CBTisPLUS (Jun 2, 2011)

la publicacion esta desde ase tres años pero no importa aqui esta por si algunn principiante lo busca
http://orospeda.no-ip.org/dep1/departamentos/TECNOLOGIA/recursos/manualelectronica_1a.pdf


----------



## Neodymio (Jun 5, 2011)

No te recomiendo el Mr. Electronico, viene con más de un error que te hace perder la cabeza intentando comprenderlo para que despues te digan que asi no funciona.


----------



## CBTisPLUS (Jun 5, 2011)

el libro tiene errores pero gracias a es libro me fue interesando la electronica.


----------



## sancos (Jun 8, 2011)

Yo os recomendaría buscar el "Laboratorio de practicas de microelectronica", son dos volumenes con practicas de laboratorio. El primero cosas más generales y el segundo más orientado a microcontroladores. Creo que si se busca se encuentra..., pero podeis pedirlo aquí: http://www.msebilbao.com/tienda/index.php?cPath=90&osCsid=459f69bdda977fca19b9f86d58609836
Y por lo que me parece más interesante  es que trae como montar el universal trainer que tambien publicitan en esa web. Se puede hacer con piezas de desguace o de cualquier tienda de electronica. Es bastante elemental.

Ah, la parte que me parece interesante es esta...
http://www.msebilbao.com/notas/laboratorio/Manual.pdf
Podeis haceros el entrenador.


----------

